# Only one set in one trip.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This morning I was up at 5 am and was slow getting started out the door. We have over half the states population on the limited amount of roads and so it is a 2 to 2.5 hr. drive to get somewhere people will not be during the middle of the week and not have any one else at the same time. There is not enough snow to have the snowmachines out and about. I know this will be an area that is not used much at this time of year. I have to get dressed up to keep warm which means I put on the snowshoes first and then the bib pants and then the parka. Last year I did not do that and found out I could not bend over to put on the snowshoes and still breath. All is good I am dressed up and loaded up for the walk in to set up to call. I know that it is a long hike so I take it easy and all is going good. Somewhere I thought I heard a single bark and stopped to see if there will be another bark. Not hearing one I move up the trail, if you look on the map it is called the squaw creek trail and is marked on the USGS maps. I continue on and see some other tracks of rabbit and people they were fresh and I would guess a day or two old. My snowshoes are Tubbs and have good spikes and claws that will help with the ice that comes with overflow. I stop and listen often and look around I think I hear sounds at different times.I run out of tracks and there are no bunny or human or moose or other tracks. Having ridden this area many times I know about how far I have to go. The area is shoulder high of willow and there is snow hanging on the limbs and so there are odd motions and sounds. I did not have a set distance that I was going but determened it was were the little lakes that had overflow was it. I set up and call and had nothing even make a sound that I could tell. Did I mention that the wind was in my face most of the time and than it would be on my back. I did not see any tracks that were fresh on mine when I walked out and I stopped and listened I would hear some noise and I think that most of it was my gear rubbing the brush. Now that I am home and looking at the map I figure that it was about a mile and an increase of 300 ft. in elevation. The temp. was 5 F and that did not include any wind chill. I went to a lodge and had a burger then headed home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had a bust Barry. You need to get out before the snow hits. i would have plunked it down by the nearest bush, tree or igloo when you heard that first bark and called for a bit just to see if you could entice him in.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was set in one direction and didn't think about that bark too much.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lot of work there for sure. Too bad you didn't see or hear anything. You'd think being out that far something would show. Still would enjoy a walk in your woods over mine anyday.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep after it. It will all come together.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Knapper, ever look for gold?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Knapper, ever look for gold?


I did a little many years ago and found a little bit but, not enough to write home about.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice story even if you didnt connect, thanks for posting


----------

